# Happy Birthday Dicky



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey Dicky, if I read it right today is your big day. Happy Birthday my friend and many, many more. :woof:

If I read it wrong, save this till it is your birthday. LOL. A few more and you won't remember what day it is anyway.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday man!!!


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

whereis the party ? whereis the alcohool ? where are the girls ? Lot of questions, but the main question is.: WHEREIS THE BEER ? 

Lets celebrate !!!! mine bday was on mar-26 !!! i cant even remember what happened on that day. just wake up with the dog licking my face and a lot of bottles on the floor and police complaining about the noisy and the girls. LOL. 

I do live in a christian country. But, its all forgiven on bday, right ? 

Dicky, Happy bday man !!! keep the balls rolling. dont stop ! we just live once.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy belated D!!


----------

